# Subsequent Hospital Visit and Discharge Management on Same Day



## makristinenapa@gmail.com (Mar 30, 2017)

Need help on this please. Thanks! 

How should the physician bill if they provide subsequent hospital care visit before the patient dies on the same day? I know that physicians may not bill for both a hospital visit and hospital discharge management for the same date of service.

*Scenario: *
_On day 4, Attending physician visited the patient in the morning then @ 11:45 pm on that same day, patient was pronounced dead by CRNP who is covering for the attending physician. Patient is under the service of Internal Medicine._


----------

